

BYD Auto - the chinese electric car company Warren Buffet invested in - jeb
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BYD_Auto

======
jeb
Buffet invested in December 2008. Here is the graph of the stock price:
<http://www.google.com/finance?q=HKG:1211>

